# Help with paint problems



## 257ROBT (Jun 22, 2006)

First I'll say I am not with it when it comes to home repair and decorating, but here goes. We did some painting in our house. While painting, we got some thick ridges built up when doing the edging. Not thinking we didn't smooth them out right away. How can we get rid of them? Also, some excessive amounts of paint got onto our woodwork in our closet. Can someone please tell me what is the best way to get the paint off of the woodwork. Help!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello Robt:
Home Depot will have something like OOPS that you can put on a rag and wipe the latex off the woodwork. You could also use it on the ridges but you may have to repaint the edgeing. It takes some latex paints up to 7 days to cure fully so the quicker you get started on it the better your results.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 23, 2006)

Goof off works quite well also for getting paint off but get on it NOW. As far as ridges in the paint I don't think I personly use these products because you could be taking off the main surface  paint where you don't want to and you could end up with a real mess so in stead sand the ridges down and recoat but be carefull here, take your time and don't do it to quickly after painting or again you will end up taking to much off and end up with a mess.


----------

